# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  How to avoid sexual distractions [TUT]

## ninja9578

Someone asked for a tutorial on this, so here it is.  I almost never get sidetracked by sex in lucid dream, there are temptations, but usually fleeting and I forget about them as soon as I shun them.

First off: the reason that many dreams are extremely sexual is because any psychologist with an expertise in dreams will tell you that during REM sleep, males usually have an erection.  An erect penis leads to sexual thoughts, there is not way to avoid this.  

Sexual tension is something that builds up.  The longer you go without sex or masturbation, the more sexual your dreams will become.  If you are planning on trying to induce a lucid dream on a particular night, have sex or masturbate.  Masturbation during your WBTB will combat the sexual temptations that your mind throws at you.

Now once you are in a dream you have to remember that this is an opportunity to do everything that you can never do in real life.  Sex is real, dream sex is never as good as the real thing anyway.  If you're a virgin you may be tempted to try sex in your dreams, however, since you have no experiences with sex, your mind has to try and figure things out from what it has.  This requires some thinking power, if you think too hard, you will wake up.  This is why often sex dreams cause you to wake up.

Even if you ignore all of the temptations that you encounter in your dream, you subconscious always wants to have sex, it's part of your ego.  It will constantly bombard you with opportunities, you have to muster up the strength to ignore these.  My favourite method of avoiding sexual desires in dreams is do eliminate the dream characters all together.  You can either fly somewhere more private or simply kill the characters that are around you.

Think unsexy thoughts.  This is the same technique you use during real sexual activities when you don't want to get too excited.  It doesn't have to be sexually repulsive thoughts just non-sexual ones.  Mentally do some calculus or do a mental puzzle.

The best advice is to simply avoid characters of the opposite sex though.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I like the masturbating before sleep idea very much.

Also, you could just think about all the other things you would want to do as you're falling asleep and get excited about those. Like go meet your favorite celeb or talk to a dead relative!  :smiley:  Surely these are more interesting.

----------


## b12

> you subconscious always wants to have sex, it's part of your ego.



Actually, it's part of your Id.  ::-P: 

So the solution is to have sex or masturbate. Simple enough. I agree with what you said about your mind overloading as well.

But if opposite sex characters are part of your storyline or you just want something nice to look at, that causes a problem. I don't think it's as much a matter as avoidance as it is of willpower.

But then again, just like BillyBob said, the idea that sex ends lucid dreams is only a mental block that we made ourselves; there's no reason sex should end a dream. Flying doesn't end a dream, and i guarantee it's harder to fly than it is to have sex.

----------


## soadfreak2121

Great method, I will try it!

The masturbation that is. :tongue2:

----------


## Hazel

Wow, I didn't even know people had problems getting distracted like that.

----------


## Blargh

> Think unsexy thoughts.



Lol, reminds me of the simpsons. Stupid sexy flanders!





> Flying doesn't end a dream, and i guarantee it's harder to fly than it is to have sex.



That's what I was thinking, I've heard a lot about sex ending dreams (more about people not doing it because they've heard it ends dreams) but doing something completely impossible in real life would require much more imagination. Then again, maybe believing this is a good thing if it will lead people away from dream sex when the temptation is there. Not that I'm against people trying it if they really want to.


Oh and great tutorial  :smiley:

----------


## AmazeO XD

I can only imagine...

*masturbating*
*mom walks in*
Me: MOM IM DOING A WBTB!

----------


## Lord Toaster

> I like the masturbating before sleep idea very much.



That comment does not help my attempts at unsexy thoughts!  :Pissed:

----------


## ninja9578

lol, yeah I agree with the comment above  :tongue2: 

It's not hard to have lucid sex, it's just distracting.  You are focusing on one thing and forgetting about the rest of the dream.  That's why you wake up.





> Lol, reminds me of the simpsons. Stupid sexy flanders!



Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all!  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> That comment does not help my attempts at unsexy thoughts!



 ::rolllaugh::  Sowwy.

----------


## ninja9578

> Actually, it's part of your Id.



Are you sure?  I thought ego was the part of your psyche where lust and greed and all that came from?  Then again it's been a while since I've taken a psych class.





> i guarantee it's harder to fly than it is to have sex.



I don't know about that.  In terms of actual brain power, I think dream sex is harder.  Flying is all visual (sometimes I feel wind in my hair, but rarely,) sex is physical, visual, audio, and most are pretty strong signals.  When I fly I don't really pay attention to stuff that I don't need to, so everything other than what I'm focusing on turns kind of cartoony and surreal.  When having sex you want everything to look, feel, and sound right.

There are benefits to my method of relieving sexual thoughts before your lucid dream:  
"Hun wake up."
"What do you want?"
"I wanna lucid dream, how about helping me out?"

----------


## b12

> Are you sure?  I thought ego was the part of your psyche where lust and greed and all that came from?  Then again it's been a while since I've taken a psych class.



Mhmm. The Id is the part of you that's subconscious, that drives your desires for sex and agression.

The Superego is the one that's based on ideals and social rules. It's subconscious but is able to be brought into the conscious. It's the one that battles your id, saying "no, i don't want to be like that, i want to be a good person," etc.

The Ego is the conscious part of you that brings balance to the Id and Superego so you don't go insane (cognitive dissonance), usually through defense mechanisms.

Well, that was your short lesson on Freud. Hope you enjoyed it!  :smiley: 





> There are benefits to my method of relieving sexual thoughts before your lucid dream: 
> "Hun wake up."
> "What do you want?"
> "I wanna lucid dream, how about helping me out?"



AHAHAHA! I'm gonna try that!

----------


## Spamtek

I just read phrases like "sidetracked by sex" and wonder why you think sexual situations aren't allowed to be the end-result of a lucid excursion.  Maybe it can't be "as real" as the real thing, but that doesn't stop you from being able to experiment with it - as an experience, a medium, dare I say an art form - in ways that you can't in real life, try to experience "astral sex" as OBEtards describe it or just mix the situation with other situations and feelings and emotional connections that don't happen in real life.  Trying to replicate sex with your girlfriend down to the atomic level probably is a waste as much as other forms of obsessive realism in lucids, but that doesn't mean the more inventive of us couldn't use it as a creative and spiritual as well as sexual outlet.

Some of us are kinky enough that the kind of sex we want to have is logistically or right-out physically impossible to coordinate in real life, too.  And a lot of people really seem to think that the hormonal and motivational surge that comes with 'sparing the rod' actually drastically encourages spontaneous lucids; I know Ben Drummin's Infinity program requires abstention from masturbation as well.  So I don't know why sex is to be avoided so much just because it 'might be distracting'.  You say it's a lot worse than flying because it engages more senses, but that sounds like a shortage of lucidity on your part while flying than evidence that other activities are safer or more fulfilling.  Certainly I've heard of people who find lucid sex to be a shallow experience and I've heard of people who flew and felt every gust of wind and pitch of gravity and rustle of hair that could possibly be felt.  Wouldn't the latter be more distracting in that case?

----------


## Ailos

I don't know about most people, but I tend to have more sexual dreams after I masturbate then if I don't at all. I'm guessing that's merely because I was concentrating on sexual thoughts right before I fall asleep, thus I dream about them. 

Perhaps it's a better idea to masturbate, _then_ do something to distract you for a while, like reading or a puzzle. Thus, you both release your sexual tensions and get your mind off sexual thoughts.

Just my two cents.

Cheers!

----------


## b12

> I just read phrases like "sidetracked by sex" and wonder why you think sexual situations aren't allowed to be the end-result of a lucid excursion.  Maybe it can't be "as real" as the real thing, but that doesn't stop you from being able to experiment with it - as an experience, a medium, dare I say an art form - in ways that you can't in real life, try to experience "astral sex" as OBEtards describe it or just mix the situation with other situations and feelings and emotional connections that don't happen in real life.  Trying to replicate sex with your girlfriend down to the atomic level probably is a waste as much as other forms of obsessive realism in lucids, but that doesn't mean the more inventive of us couldn't use it as a creative and spiritual as well as sexual outlet.
> 
> Some of us are kinky enough that the kind of sex we want to have is logistically or right-out physically impossible to coordinate in real life, too.  And a lot of people really seem to think that the hormonal and motivational surge that comes with 'sparing the rod' actually drastically encourages spontaneous lucids; I know Ben Drummin's Infinity program requires abstention from masturbation as well.  So I don't know why sex is to be avoided so much just because it 'might be distracting'.  You say it's a lot worse than flying because it engages more senses, but that sounds like a shortage of lucidity on your part while flying than evidence that other activities are safer or more fulfilling.  Certainly I've heard of people who find lucid sex to be a shallow experience and I've heard of people who flew and felt every gust of wind and pitch of gravity and rustle of hair that could possibly be felt.  Wouldn't the latter be more distracting in that case?



It's not that; it's the fact that most people have it ingrained into their minds that sex in a lucid dream causes a lucid to be shorter or to end abruptly -- usually because of the immense tactile stimulation.

But really, that's not true.  ::-P:

----------


## Sandform

Roll over in the middle of WBTB..."Honey i'm trying to have an LD we need to have sex...are you gonna wake up or am I alone here?"

----------


## MartinB

> dream sex is never as good as the real thing anyway.



I disagree entirely.

----------


## george

In my own experience, masturbating before sleep creates more sexual dreams than normal. Perhaps this is to do with pornography, though.

----------


## NocturnalDreamer

> Great method, I will try it!
> 
> The masturbation that is.



haha nice one xD 

but wouldn't masturbation makes you want more?  :Eek:

----------


## ninja9578

Whoa, how did this get brought back up  ::?: 

No, it relieve sexual thoughts, ever notice how we tend to fall asleep after sex?... How we tend to _want_ to fall asleep after sex?  :tongue2:

----------


## i make it rain

before i found Dream Views, i would oft turn to sex while lucid dreaming. (by oft i mean 9 times out of 10.  :Eek: ) now i am able to easily resist it because i have done it so many times. so this is what i have learned from my dream sex experience. 

first, masturbation before sleep led to less sexual dreams. and for me, dream sex got longer and longer every time i did it. after awhile, i was able to finish quite often. and in case your wondering, after i finished i was able to dive right back in with no refractory/recovery/reload/cigarette period.

the big issue is that it has led to multiple "suenos mojados."  ::barf::  (i know there is supposed to be a squiggly over the 'n' in suenos. other than that i think my spanish is okay.) 

does this fit along with the discussion of the thread? no. but i thought i should spread some knowlege while sex was being discussed. and now that i do cool stuff while lucid, i would encourage others to resist the urge to splurge.

----------


## quattykitty

lol as ive said before on another thread... this site should be called SEX 101 ;]

----------


## psiiiijay

first i must disagree with sex being better when its not in a dream..  
seconed- one the reasons you always have sexual dreams is cos of the erection yes BUT its not the only reason- when you go to sleep on your belly your erection is in contrast with the bed, you feel pressure on your penis, thus- whanting to cum (this is y i had the fist comment).. if you dont wanna have sex in your dreams- go to sleep on your back, the prob is you may turn around while sleeping.. masturbating is less helpful sometimes cos in dreams you can be horny again, and after having sex or masturbating you may think of more sex.. 
you can ask your dream (just tell it) not to make this dream a sexual one..

----------


## MartinB

Drinking more water before sleep leads to more sexual dreams in my experience.  Not entirely sure why though.

----------


## psiiiijay

> Drinking more water before sleep leads to more sexual dreams in my experience.  Not entirely sure why though.



also very true.. it creates a pressure that you wanna unload..

----------


## Tyler

lying on your belly actually helps you have a sexual dream..? never heard that before.

----------


## NocturnalDreamer

> lying on your belly actually helps you have a sexual dream..? never heard that before.



yes it is a really great position. A normal position actually. Get what I mean...? haha. I've never had this kind of dreams lying on my belly before though =/ don't worry I don't think I'm gay.

----------


## IdreamtofU

I have had a handful of sexual lucid dreams (no pun in there anywhere) and they did not involve sex-sex, but more of playing around, doing sexy things, and even that wakes me up...  Now reading these comments, I just had a thought:   
Why not just ask your dream sex partner to be, to wait a while and have sex when you are done doing other things, at the end of the dream when you wouldn't mind waking up anyway?!?  Kind of ending the LD in a high note, so to speak.   :;-):

----------


## i make it rain

> Why not just ask your dream sex partner to be, to wait a while and have sex when you are done doing other things, at the end of the dream when you wouldn't mind waking up anyway?!?  Kind of ending the LD in a high note, so to speak.



this is what i do. whenever i am tempted in a dream, i turn it down and do cool stuff. then afterwards if there is another temptress (i like that word), i allow myself to succumb (there is a good one too) to the urge.

----------


## NightLife

Try to summon a family member so that it would be too awkward...

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I have a friend who stopped seeking sex in LDs because everytime he would have sex in a dream it would hurt his penis! He is a strange fellow.

----------


## Sandform

> I have a friend who stopped seeking sex in LDs because everytime he would have sex in a dream it would hurt his penis! He is a strange fellow.



Maybe is was having sex with something IRL that was hurting him.  While sleeping.

----------


## Professor

> Try to summon a family member so that it would be too awkward...



man I love that :wink2:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

This explains why I woke up durring my first LD; I tried to have lucid sex.  But would the opposite be true, going a long time without sex or masturbation, then inducing a LD will allow for a sex dream?  Thnks,- Alen

----------


## seeker28

I have found that if I'm haveing lots of sexual tension dreams about a particular DC, if I just screw them the tension goes away.  The next time I see them in a dream I won't feel the sexual tension and will be able to focus on other things.

I also have found that having specific goals to do during LDs that I'm EXCITED about (that is key) it is easier for me to resist sexual distractions.

----------


## heumy

Yes, I have the sexual distraction problem almost every time I have an LD. Over the last 6 nights, I've had 3 Ld's (yay!) but I spent the whole time having sex. This is not a bad thing, because I still get the good experience, and I don't wake up. However, I feel that masturbating before bed does not help to relieve sexual distractions. In fact, I am a pretty addicted masturbator, so when I went a day without masturbation, I had an LD.

----------


## Robot_Butler

For some reason, I almost never have sex in my dreams.  Especially lucid dreams.  My dream world is sort of creepy and unpredictably strange.  Two things that don't really put me in the mood.  

For the past few months, I've actually been trying to have more sex in my dreams.  It has been fun, but a little strange.  Weird stuff always happens, like succubus attacks, painful gender transformations and bizarre sex toy adventures.  I now remember why I don't normally have lucid sex.  I'll stick to the real thing.  It is much more enjoyable.

----------


## i make it rain

> For some reason, I almost never have sex in my dreams.  Especially lucid dreams.  My dream world is sort of creepy and unpredictably strange.  Two things that don't really put me in the mood.  
> 
> For the past few months, I've actually been trying to have more sex in my dreams.  It has been fun, but a little strange.  *Weird stuff always happens, like succubus attacks, painful gender transformations* and bizarre sex toy adventures.  I now remember why I don't normally have lucid sex.  I'll stick to the real thing.  It is much more enjoyable.



Transformations happen to me all the time and it is SO annoying. If I look away for too long the hot girl will often become a guy. Then I gotta start looking for a new person. Once, the girl became plastic wrap.  ::shock::

----------


## Robot_Butler

The last sex dream I had, I switched places with my girlfriend.  Somehow we both ended up being women.  It was like my girlfriend was having sex with a clone of herself, and my consciousness was switching between the two of them.  Weird.

----------


## Patrick

> lol as ive said before on another thread... this site should be called SEX 101 ;]



Totally agree. DV is a horny, horny community.





> I have a friend who stopped seeking sex in LDs because everytime he would have sex in a dream it would hurt his penis! He is a strange fellow.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Maybe is was having sex with something IRL that was hurting him.  While sleeping.



This made me laugh. You guys are so weird.  :tongue2:

----------


## imj

There is a way to avoid this. Masterbate before you sleep and you will sleep like an angel with minimal sexuality.

IMJ

----------


## taltho

I don't think Ive ever become lucid while dreaming of sex. I must be missing out on something.

----------


## Dash

Why have sex in dreams? Seems like it would be annoying more than anything.

----------


## imj

I masterbated before in a dream as a result of sexual arousal in the lucid dream but that was right after becoming lucid. 

IMJ

----------


## CaLeB-

Slept on the couch on my stomach last night, and it was a little more sexual than usual.

I guess the stomach position really does bring more sexual... dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

> Slept on the couch on my stomach last night, and it was a little more sexual than usual.
> 
> I guess the stomach position really does bring more sexual... dreams.



Pressure on your groin from sleeping on your stomach probably is to blame for that.

----------


## Shift

Hm yea I always sleep on my stomach and I've had about 4 sex-related dreams in my entire life. Maybe it's different for girls (the laying on the stomach thing), but I think it's more that I just see dreaming as for things I can't actually do, sex isn't even a factor when I think about dreaming possibilities. And that has seemed to work. After joining this site it sometimes floats across my mind as a possibility when I first become lucid, but then things like "control the sun" "control fire" "fly" etc. just sound much more fun.

Dredging this back up to offer my two cents  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

I would think it would be different for girls.  Your clitoris isn't in the right spot to get pressure on it when you sleep on your stomach.

----------


## Shift

Yea, true. Still, I think it's more mental than physical. I just make it unacceptable because I don't want to "waste" dreams, and so it never happens. Or who knows, maybe it has something to do with hormones and we're not even aware lol

----------


## TheMoon

> Someone asked for a tutorial on this, so here it is.  I almost never get sidetracked by sex in lucid dream, there are temptations, but usually fleeting and I forget about them as soon as I shun them.
> 
> First off: the reason that many dreams are extremely sexual is because any psychologist with an expertise in dreams will tell you that during REM sleep, males usually have an erection.  An erect penis leads to sexual thoughts, there is not way to avoid this.



I don't think thats it ninja(not that i dont respect your opinion, but heres mine), i think everyone just likes having sex, and when you can go into your mind into a new reality with no real consequences. Still be awake and control that reality, well who can really resist. haha.





> Sexual tension is something that builds up.  The longer you go without sex or masturbation, the more sexual your dreams will become.  If you are planning on trying to induce a lucid dream on a particular night, have sex or masturbate.  Masturbation during your WBTB will combat the sexual temptations that your mind throws at you.
> 
> Now once you are in a dream you have to remember that this is an opportunity to do everything that you can never do in real life.  Sex is real, dream sex is never as good as the real thing anyway.  If you're a virgin you may be tempted to try sex in your dreams, however, since you have no experiences with sex, your mind has to try and figure things out from what it has.  This requires some thinking power, if you think too hard, you will wake up.  This is why often sex dreams cause you to wake up.



Id have to agree with everything you said here. Yes masterbation before going into a lucid dream helps much. (but i still cant help being a little dirty)






> Even if you ignore all of the temptations that you encounter in your dream, you subconscious always wants to have sex, it's part of your ego.  It will constantly bombard you with opportunities, you have to muster up the strength to ignore these.  My favourite method of avoiding sexual desires in dreams is do eliminate the dream characters all together.  You can either fly somewhere more private or simply kill the characters that are around you.



I don't know how true this holds, normaly when im in a lucid dream, im the one who wants to have sex haha. My SC is the one who is saying no, not me.

Id also have to say, only kill the characters you find attractive. If your attracted to both sexes, you have a problem then  :smiley: 





> The best advice is to simply avoid characters of the opposite sex though.



Which i just typed haha  ::D: 

but as i said if your bi sexual you got a problem.

Masturbation is your best bet. Or sex with your partner.

Me being a virgin, i find it very hard to go into a lucid dream and not want to have sex with the females there hehe. If i try to hard i do wake up of course. But i have the ability that once i wake up from a lucid dream, i can lay right back down and go right back into lucid dreaming. So if i try to "have my way" with someone, and it doesn't work. I just move onto doing something else in my lucid dreams.

Maybe some of what i said will help some of you guys maybe not, but good luck anyways.

----------


## Shift

> I don't think thats it ninja(not that i dont respect your opinion, but heres mine), i think everyone just likes having sex, and when you can go into your mind into a new reality with no real consequences. Still be awake and control that reality, well who can really resist. haha.



*raises hand*

Although I must express that some other members have told me that they think this concept of erections during REM causing sex-related dreams to be partially inaccurate, since only a small portion of dreams (all of which occur w/erection) are actually sex-related. I still think that this is a relatively valid hypothesis, though. Just isn't complete.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Well said, Shift.  It makes sense that even though you have an erection, you may bot be horny at all.

----------


## ladoys

why the hell would someone want to do that?!?!

----------


## Jorge

> I can only imagine...
> 
> *masturbating*
> *mom walks in*
> Me: MOM IM DOING A WBTB!





LOL I really Laughed Out Loud!!!  ::lol::

----------


## TheMoon

> *raises hand*
> 
> Although I must express that some other members have told me that they think this concept of erections during REM causing sex-related dreams to be partially inaccurate, since only a small portion of dreams (all of which occur w/erection) are actually sex-related. I still think that this is a relatively valid hypothesis, though. Just isn't complete.




Ive been getting erections my whole life  ::D: 

Having a erection doesn't mean your turned on.

Being turned on means your going to get a erection, not vice versa.

Id assume the reason people get erections when they sleep, is because the same chemical that paralyzes you, is the same which gives you a erection.

Your body gets stiff when you sleep, why wouldn't all parts of you?  :smiley: 

Ive also noticed that, if i have to pee real bad, i get a erection, and it has nothing to do with being turned on. I Get them all the time, doesn't mean i want sex  :smiley: 

I guess everyone's different however...

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> Ive been getting erections my whole life 
> 
> Having a erection doesn't mean your turned on.
> 
> Being turned on means your going to get a erection, not vice versa.
> 
> Id assume the reason people get erections when they sleep, is because the same chemical that paralyzes you, is the same which gives you a erection.
> 
> Your body gets stiff when you sleep, why wouldn't all parts of you? 
> ...



Exactally! That make so much damn sense!  

I get a boner when I gotta pee too  ::D:

----------


## Schmaven

I have a problem with avoiding sexual distractions when I'm not lucid.  The worst part about them, is it always ends up being unprotected sex, and then when it's about to get to the good part  :wink2:  I realize that I'm not wearing a condom and can't go through with it.  That then leads to a random adventure to find condoms.  I have yet to have actually found a condom in a dream.  Now if I were lucid, I wouldn't need condoms  :tongue2:   There's so many fun ways to have sex though, once I start having more frequent lucid dreams, I might have to experiment with new positions and such.

----------


## TheMoon

> I have a problem with avoiding sexual distractions when I'm not lucid.  The worst part about them, is it always ends up being unprotected sex, and then when it's about to get to the good part  I realize that I'm not wearing a condom and can't go through with it.  That then leads to a random adventure to find condoms.  I have yet to have actually found a condom in a dream.  Now if I were lucid, I wouldn't need condoms   There's so many fun ways to have sex though, once I start having more frequent lucid dreams, I might have to experiment with new positions and such.



OMG lol  ::D: 

The same thing happened to me, sept i was having sex with someone, and when it was getting to the "Good Part". The female i was having sex with told me to stop because i wasen't using a condom.....

This however happened when i was dreaming normally and then just happened to wake up in it. 

Haha the whole reason i woke up in the dream, was mainly "Wait a second, i'm having sex.... bleh i must be dreaming...."

hahaha

----------


## PuppyCat

Is it possible for a virgin to have an accurate and realistic sex dream?

Once in a lucid, and wanted to see what a dick looked like (when I was little). I made my dad pull down his pants, and it was pretty much a giant tongue. It didn't even look like a penis.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I think you just answered your own question, puppycat.

----------


## TheMoon

> Is it possible for a virgin to have an accurate and realistic sex dream?
> 
> Once in a lucid, and wanted to see what a dick looked like (when I was little). I made my dad pull down his pants, and it was pretty much a giant tongue. It didn't even look like a penis.



I am a virgin, and i doubt the dream i had was accurate. But it was realistic for the most part id assume.

It was also fun and enjoyable none the less. So im not complaining.

It was how ever the first and last time i ever had sex in a dream :-\

----------


## Shift

I'm assuming that if you've masturbated, and are familiar with the basics and physics of intercourse, then you'd be all set.

You could just point at your crotch and shout, "ORGASM!" and save yourself the trouble of finding a DC.

Whether or not this would be close enough to actual sex... depends on the person, the sexual experience, etc. I guess.

----------


## TheMoon

> I'm assuming that if you've masturbated, and are familiar with the basics and physics of intercourse, then you'd be all set.
> 
> You could just point at your crotch and shout, "ORGASM!" and save yourself the trouble of finding a DC.
> 
> Whether or not this would be close enough to actual sex... depends on the person, the sexual experience, etc. I guess.



(btw: are you talking about me? You didn't quote no one so i assume your responding to me. If not then just ignore what i say below this  :smiley: , I havent looked this this thread in a long while, just got a email saying someone responded to me in my email heh)

haha well no, i'm a furry, so i've only "Pawed Off"  ::D: 

Id rather have a dream character, however pawing off in a dream would save me a mess  ::D: 

Even if it is or is not, its still fun non the less  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

that kinda stuff.... man, just keep it to yourself. No one wants to hear about weird fetishes. and if you do, PM it.

----------


## Carôusoul

> that kinda stuff.... man, just keep it to yourself. No one wants to hear about weird fetishes. and if you do, PM it.



But pawing off ;_;

----------


## TheMoon

lol, i never said nothing about fetishes.

 :smiley: 

Being furry ain't a fetish, its a lifestyle.

I just consider myself half fox / half human. I have paws, not hands  ::D: 

Saying Pawing Off means the same thing as masturbation....

----------


## Goldney

?

----------


## Carôusoul

> lol, i never said nothing about fetishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Being furry ain't a fetish, its a lifestyle.
> 
> I just consider myself half fox / half human. I have paws, not hands 
> 
> Saying Pawing Off means the same thing as masturbation....



Oh I love the internet.

----------


## TheMoon

Yeah, like that Goldney, sept im a blue fox  :smiley: 

Also lets not derail this topic with furry stuff, you guys can make a new topic for that or go on Wikipedia and look it up  :smiley: .

----------


## Goldney

> you guys can make a new topic for that...



Oh oh oh! We _have_ to do that!

----------


## allensig3654

> Is it possible for a virgin to have an accurate and realistic sex dream?
> 
> Once in a lucid, and wanted to see what a dick looked like (when I was little). I made my dad pull down his pants, and it was pretty much a giant tongue. It didn't even look like a penis.



When I was a virgin dream sex was painful and weird. Now dream sex feels just like real sex.

----------


## nobodycares

wow I wish I had the same problem as everyone here.  For some reason I keep REFUSING sex with women who flock to me in dreams!

I'm not even lucid!  WTF

----------


## Elkfazer

> wow I wish I had the same problem as everyone here.  For some reason I keep REFUSING sex with women who flock to me in dreams!
> 
> I'm not even lucid!  WTF



Lol, that's funny, but I'm quite envious now  ::lol:: 

Here's a good waking reality check to try.

Every woman you meet during the day, tell her... "I WILL have Sex with you!!"
Hopefully this'll pass over into the dream state  :wink2:  problem solved!

----------


## nobodycares

Haha, I think it's about time to get another restraining order anyway...

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, that certainly won't get you into trouble at all  ::lol::

----------


## iank

Why on earth would I want to AVOID sexual distractions?!

 :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

Because real sex is better and lucid sex kills you dreams.

----------


## mosfet303

this thread makes me wanna masturbate now.... thanks :Eek: 

Anyways its not the sex that you can have in real life ... it the sex with whomever you manifest that makes the deal...

----------


## Goldy

I've only had two real lucids and they both involved me wanting dream sex. (Although I never did get it :Sad: ) I think why I'm so attracted to dream sex is because it's the only time I get to cheat without feeling guilty haha. Also it's with who ever I want!

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, that is one of the perks of dream sex.  ::D:

----------


## XeL

> Wow, that certainly won't get you into trouble at all



I wouldn't get into trouble.  :tongue2:

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Hm, I've had sex twice and a BJ once and they all felt like nothing and ended my dream, but I keep going back. This time I'm going to talk to Jesus, which should be fun since I'm an Aetheist.

----------


## ninja9578

That'd be cool.   :smiley:

----------


## panta-rei

::shock::

----------


## Goldy

> Hm, I've had sex twice and a BJ once and they all felt like nothing and ended my dream, but I keep going back. This time I'm going to talk to Jesus, which should be fun since I'm an Aetheist.



New personal dream goal. :smiley: 
I am also an atheist.

----------


## Kanious

> Because real sex is better and lucid sex kills you dreams.



dream sex don't kill my lucids...

[maybe it' just 'cause them are auto stable]

On lucid dreams i can have multiple orgasms and can have sex for long time

i never had any problems with lucid dream sex...

----------


## Keitorin

My dream sex/masturbating is always very interesting! If you're not in a position to have sex in real life or have, say, kinky sex, then dream sex is a fine alternative. xD 

If it gets to a point where you can't do anything _else_ you want to because sex distracts you, that's when you need to work on methods of stopping/avoiding it.

As for me, if I ever thought it was becoming an issue, I'd probably test myself a few times to see if I could resist. If I could, then it's okay, but if I couldn't, I'd know I needed to work on a way to stop getting distracted by the sex.

----------


## anomanderis

Sexual tension is something that builds up when one doesn't balance his energies (this is from personal experience). If i balance my energy (microcosmic orbit, kundalini pranayama) each day, i won't feel any sexual tension at all, meaning that it is not something that will drag me along with it, that will ignite itself and push me into depleting my energy by ejaculating.
In the past i've found it hard not to start having sex when i become lucid, but i think that was all because tension built up, because i wasn't letting sexual energy circulate in the body.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

it's hard for a guy, because lucid dreams occur, about the same time of day we have the highest testosterone (early morning).

----------


## SuddenGun007

You guys are hilarious, I was laughin so hard when reading through this post.

Well this morning during a lucid, as soon as i could walk around the first person i saw at my dream work place, was a girl i wanted to have sex with. It was to easy as all i had to do was whip it out and bam I got action. It did though seem to make the rest of the dream surroundings hazy, and she kept disappearing on me as my vividness tried to get away from me. And I remember I could never really get an orgasm, just the sensation right before one. i don't know if that was because i am inexperienced on a Lucid Dreaming level, or on a sexual level....makes me think.

----------

